# Need some feedback!!!



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Info or suggestions on these particular bindings? Or in General?


----------



## JR&TheAR-10 (Nov 7, 2012)

I havent found much for reveiws on the Maestros but Im leaning towards them I've owned Ride and trust their name, before that I was looking at the Targa I like the looks and in hand feel but have heard mixed reveiws Ive looked at Union Im not to sure, I guess what is everyones suggestions, pros, cons on these or something else close to these bindings for my needs I havent bought gear since 99-00 just looking for some genral info/experience's


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

What are you doing in the park and at what skill level?

The reason I ask is because both of those bindings are stiff. The Targas being potentially the stiffest (adjustable ankle strap flex).

If you're like me and are noobing it up on boxes, I'm going to say consider softer bindings. 

Ride: Rodeo

Rome: 390/Boss

Word of warning about Rome... While I love my Bosses, I went through a ton of problems before being happy with them. I had to replace the stock buckles and ladders. Rome CS was super cool about sending me all the parts I needed to make it right. Just something to keep in mind with Rome.

I just picked up a pair of Burton Genesis bindings. They are awesomely comfortable and the perfect balance of flex for me (all-mountain freestyle). Super light and very minimalistic ankle straps. Pricey though haha. Malavitas are another more affordable option. Tad stiffer, but not nearly as much as the Maestro or Targas. The Restricted Malavita has a wing which provides comfort and leverage, but is a stiffer highback than the regular Malavita.


----------



## JR&TheAR-10 (Nov 7, 2012)

I would say Im not experienced when it comes to boxes,rails, ect but I have 8-10 years in all mountain freestyle


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I would seriously reconsider your choices then. Get something softer. A good pair of mid flex bindings will be great for all-mountain freestyle and park.

I'm a noob in the park and the Targas were way too aggressive for me to be freestyling on. They were awesome to carve on though with a stiff board.

The maestros are pretty stiff too.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

JR&TheAR-10 said:


> I would say Im not experienced when it comes to boxes,rails, ect but I have 8-10 years in all mountain freestyle


Look into the Contact Pro, Atlas, and Force bindings from Union.
They're roughly in the same category as the other bindings mentioned, and they seem to be roughly in line with your riding style and what you're looking for.

The Force is a solid, mid-stiff binding. No frills, no bullshit on it. Everything you need in a snowboard binding, and nothing you don't. It's comparable to a Rome 390 or a Burton Cartel, as kind of a do anything, responsive binding.

The Atlas is a bit softer than the Force, due to having the Stage 3 baseplate, and having a totally different highback. It's still responsive, but just a touch softer, especially side-to-side. Still kills it all over the mountain, whether that's in the park or anywhere else on the mountain. I personally ride this binding, after switching from the Force two seasons back, and I really enjoy it.

The Contact Pro is the most flexible out of the 3, as the baseplate is based off the Contact tray. However, the basetray is stiffer due to some added materials, and the highback is totally different compared to the regular Contact. This is the binding Gigi Ruf put his input into, and it's a really fun, all mountain binding.

Either way, you can't go wrong with any of these 3 bindings, or any of the other bindings people have mentioned. They will all strap you to your board so you can ride it down the hill, which is the main point of snowboarding, right?


----------



## JR&TheAR-10 (Nov 7, 2012)

I thought so with the Targas but with my size I thought the Maestors would be good thats why I was leaning towards them a lil more responsive then 390 Boss a lil less then Targas, So the 390 boss should be good if I dont ride the park for a day, I dont and wont live in the park maybe 25-50% park 50-75% elsewhere


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Look into the Contact Pro, Atlas, and Force bindings from Union.
> They're roughly in the same category as the other bindings mentioned, and they seem to be roughly in line with your riding style and what you're looking for.


This must be more of the aforementioned "Knowledge drop" we were all to expect here.

I for one will be happy when the "contest" ends...


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

poutanen said:


> This must be more of the aforementioned "Knowledge drop" we were all to expect here.
> 
> I for one will be happy when the "contest" ends...


this is fucking god's work here dude. just be happy you're getting to see the miracle at hand. 


..... if you were in the cult too you'd understand....


alka - fresh nike's yo.... but don't drink that red kool-aid!


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

poutanen said:


> This must be more of the aforementioned "Knowledge drop" we were all to expect here.
> 
> I for one will be happy when the "contest" ends...


I'm not here for the contest or to "win" those bindings. I had last year's Teams, sold them, and I'm now riding this year's Atlas bindings.

I enjoy snowboarding, which is why I've had an account here since 2010, and I've had solid experiences on certain products which I'm letting other people know about. 

So don't worry, I'll be here long after that "contest" ends. Better get used to me.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> alka - fresh nike's yo.... but don't drink that red kool-aid!


too late brah.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Alkasquawlik said:


> too late brah.


oh noez!


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

ha. so because I enjoy riding other snowboard products than you, you label me as Jim Jones and the People's Temple. classy. keep it up brah!


I mean, to be honest, if anything/anyone is a "cult" here, it's you, NoDick, and the rest of the uninformed zombies here with this weird irrational hate towards C3. Yet you guys fap to K2 bindings... BECAUSE THEY HAVE TOOL LESS ADJUSTMENT AND CANTS! :facepalm


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

holy shit susan - you need to relax. if you're really that sensitive you might find things a little harsh over here...

i made my position clear in the other thread but if anything today's silliness just furthers my personal opinion.



JRtha.308 - of the two you listed i'd get the rome's for sure..


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

totally relaxed brah.

you guys are the ones that seem riled up about this "contest" ha. So take it from me, from the bottom of my heart, I'm sorry we're making reading threads at SBF so much harder since you now have to see the words "Union" and "Capita".

anyway, keep on keeping on Zombie Boy.


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

poutanen said:


> This must be more of the aforementioned "Knowledge drop" we were all to expect here.
> 
> I for one will be happy when the "contest" ends...


c'mon dude let them educate us


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Word on the street is that Alka so cool, the other side of the pillow sleeps on him in the summer.


+1 to The aforementioned Unions, the Atlas is my favorite binding ever, and the Force is a great match for your GNU RC. 

Leo's right too I also have a pair of Malavitas and had a pair of Cartels on my burton boards before I sold them. Both very solid bindings, but for some reason, I felt weird putting them on my Mervin since Mervin and Burton have a rivalry.....Yeah, I know it's dumb, don't listen to that last part.

I had some 390 Bosses in 2011 and while I didn't have as many problems as Leo had, the "get the strap out of the way" mechanism broke (cosmetic and a nice to have) and I just felt that there was too much stuff going on with them. Rome's warranty was tits though and they straightened a lot of things out. Cool company.


/kook talk.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

sxdaca said:


> c'mon dude let them educate us


Shitdick! Good to see you here, man. Did you accept my friend request? I didn't see your suggestion for JR, maybe you forgot or deleted it or something. Can you help the him pick a set of bindings? 

Don't be shy!


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

phony_stark said:


> Shitdick! Good to see you here, man. Did you accept my friend request? I didn't see your suggestion for JR, maybe you forgot or deleted it or something. Can you help the him pick a set of bindings?
> 
> Don't be shy!


you are working too hard for this shit dont you? it'll be really sad if you dont win after all you effort.
keep sucking rep's dick, bye


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

So....you did NOT have any suggestions for bindings? 

Also 66 posts? and Joined in October 2012? Rad. I think that makes about 38% of your posts about dicks.

Perhaps you would like a forum more dedicated to that.


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

phony_stark said:


> So....you did NOT have any suggestions for bindings?
> 
> Also 66 posts? and Joined in October 2012? Rad. I think that makes about 38% of your posts about dicks.
> 
> Perhaps you would like a forum more dedicated to that.


you brought that shit first calling me dickshit or not? i guess you are the one with that dick problem

now go to el and tell them how good you are doing, and i guess they are encourage you good puppy.

dude i don't hate any brand its just really funny the way a rep is working, and even having five post anybody can realize how fucked up is that


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

sxdaca said:


> and even having five post anybody can realize how fucked up is that


having a weird day - I can't for the life of me understand what this means!


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

sxdaca said:


> you brought that shit first calling me dickshit or not? i guess you are the one with that dick problem
> 
> now go to el and tell them how good you are doing, and i guess they are encourage you good puppy.
> 
> dude i don't hate any brand its just really funny the way a rep is working, and even having five post anybody can realize how fucked up is that



I truly hope English isn't your first language.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

sxdaca said:


> you brought that shit first calling me dickshit or not? i guess you are the one with that dick problem
> 
> now go to el and tell them how good you are doing, and i guess they are encourage you good puppy.
> 
> dude i don't hate any brand its just really funny the way a rep is working, and even having five post anybody can realize how fucked up is that


LOLWUT?

For those counting on this thread you now have two posts about dicks and none about bindings. 

I see you're in the flow discussion, do you have any flows to recommend?


----------



## I<3snowp0rn (Nov 8, 2012)

JR&TheAR-10 said:


> Whats up everyone, well I havent been riding in a long time (like 9 years) Ive missed it to much so I bit the bullet and bought all new gear this year except bindings. Im pretty much stuck between two 2013 Ride Maestro or 2013 Rome Targa I'm a All Mountain Freestyle Rider with the intention on trying to spend more time park riding.
> Im 6'0 215lbs I have a 2013 GNU Riders Choice 162w and 2013 Ride Triad spdl any info or suggestions would be helpful....Thanx


Isn't the Riders Choice a mid to stiff board? I was reading the thread and then it got confrontational, but staying on topic, I agree the Targas are going to be too much for a park binding.

I claim myself to be an allmtn freestyle rider. I think I tried some Burton P1 back in 2005 and that was a stiff binding. I didn't like it in the park as it did not allow any mistakes. If the Targas are one of the stiffer bindings in the Rome line up, I wouldn't suggest them. Basically what Leo said.

I like the suggestions from Alkasqualik. I tried some Contact Pros and enjoyed them for everything...all-mtn and park. If I wanted more response, I would just add some fwd lean. I also tried Forces about 2 yrs ago. Didn't have an issue with them and agree about comparing them to Cartels. I've ridden both.


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

Alkasquawlik said:


> I truly hope English isn't your first language.


hahaha sorry man, its being really frustrating learning your language


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

sxdaca said:


> hahaha sorry man, its being really frustrating learning your language


No worries my dude. Major respect to people learning/speaking different languages, I wish I had it in me. I tried learning French and Spanish in high school and then again throughout college, but it never clicked for me.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

sxdaca said:


> hahaha sorry man, its being really frustrating learning AND insulting in your language


Translated


----------



## matty19 (Nov 19, 2010)

OP - With an all-mountain background, you may find some of the really soft stuff kind of frustrating when it's not all that responsive. To mellow it up a little without losing too much control, I'd ssecond Rome 390s or Union Atlases or Forces. Also: Burton Malavitas, Cartels, or Missions. I'm not familiar enough with Ride to recommend anything beyond the Rodeos.


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

phony_stark said:


> Translated


:laugh:


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

This is interesting to me, because so far, you have posted NOTHING constructive to the Original Post....do you have any binding suggestions?


----------

